
Apple Announces StoreKit for In-App Purchases - jamesjyu
http://developer.apple.com/library/mac/#documentation/NetworkingInternet/Conceptual/StoreKitGuide/APIOverview/OverviewoftheStoreKitAPI.html
======
saurik
Yes... in 2009.

